# Substrate?



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Ugh I'm so confused about substrate! I would like to have red ludwiga, Java fern, water wisteria and Anubias in my 10 gallon. I have drfitwood that I could tie the Anubias to. I would like to get white national geographic sand but that doesn't have nutrition. I could get root tabs. Please give me some advice on what type of substrate I should use.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

No reason not to use the sand. You can try sand only, and add tabs and/or water coloumn ferts. That should be fine, don't think any of those are too demanding. 

That, or you could get some aquarium soil with ferts in. If you get some oif the rounded stuff, like ADA Aquasoil (below) it should be fairly easy to seperate later on if you ver switch tanks or have a rescape.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Your plants are not demanding of root tabs or a nutrient rich substrate, you could put 1 root tab per 3 square inch area where the stems (wisteria and ludwigia) are planted, replaced every 6-9 months. They also do fine with liquid fert dosing (what I do). Also both anubias and java fern should be tied to decor, both are rhizome based plants and cannot be buried in the substrate.
You can use gravel or sand, you don't need infused with fert like substrates like eco complete and amazonia, they'd be a waste of $ for what you want to grow (in my opinion).
If you want to save $ on sand get black diamond blasting sand from tractor supply co ($8 for 50lb bag.. 20/40 grit or -60 is sand sized) for dark substrate, or look into pool filter sand or play sand for light colored, this stuff is cheaper than "aquarium sand" and a good idea if you do larger or multiple tanks (if its just one tiny tank go for an aquarium sand since the others i mentioned usually sell at a large volume). I personally use black diamond and love it!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

ADA Aqua soil is one of the most expensive substrate you can buy. 
Another popular choice to consider is the more common Eco-complete. One 20lb bag can easily fill a 10 gallon.


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Oooh!! I LOVE the filter sand! At my local department store it's $10 for a 20lb bag! Even better is it's next door to petsmart! I think I'll use the filter sand but thanks everyone for the other suggestions!


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

andakin said:


> ADA Aqua soil is one of the most expensive substrate you can buy.
> Another popular choice to consider is the more common Eco-complete. One 20lb bag can easily fill a 10 gallon.


It was just an example of a rounded substrate, not an idea to buy XD As I said in my PP, no substrate is necessary for the planting, but if it is wanted a rounded one is better for easier seperation.


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok I thought I was done but of course I did research on pool filter sand and scared myself. I read on some websites and forums and some people said that it is the most amazing thing ever, and others said its not aquarium safe. I'm very confused. Is it really safe? Is there a certain brand that's best?


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

ooh now i'm curious. I was going to use pool filter sand for my next tank.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I have skipped pool filter sand, and have used Kiln-Dried sand from the builders merchant. Over a week, and no igns of it being anything but inert. All I did was give it a good rinse.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

All I can tell you about pool sand and why I avoid it is what I learned about my pool filter:

Pool sand is sharper than other sand by necessity as it must filter out small particulates. I was advised to change the sand in the filter when it eventually became "rounded" from the water flowing over it. I have Pygmy and Habrosus Cories and Otos so I will not use pool sand.

I prefer CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand at $19.00 per 20 pounds (enough for a 10 gallon) from www.drsfostersmith.com. CaribSea has several other freshwater substrates.

Sand alone works just fine as long as you add root tabs if you have heavy feeders like Swords and Crypts.


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

The most helpful shihtzu on the internet 

I am getting cories and I would hate to have their little barbels cut up on rough sand. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> All I can tell you about pool sand and why I avoid it is what I learned about my pool filter:
> 
> Pool sand is sharper than other sand by necessity as it must filter out small particulates. I was advised to change the sand in the filter when it eventually became "rounded" from the water flowing over it. I have Pygmy and Habrosus Cories and Otos so I will not use pool sand.
> 
> ...


That roughness is why I decided against pool sand and went for the kiln dried one I did. It doesnt feel at all rough rubbed between my fingers.


----------

